# We raced Katz-Spa Ring



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

We visited the Katz-Spa Ring in San Francisco. We'd seen tons of pics and videos on the web so we were totally prepared - NOT! Nothing could have prepared us.

It was absolutely jaw-dropping! It is gigantic. Despite its mammoth size every little scale detail was something to behold. And it raced beautifully. Lovely and challenging elevation changes everywhere. 










It was a tremendous treat. After two hours, we were still finding new and amazing details as if we just walked in the door. 

Highly recommended!!! A great time!

Rolls


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Holy Moley!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow !!!!!!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

One of the Seven Wonders of the Slot Car World.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Amazing track. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Lucky!!!!!! Glad you guys had a great time!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

One of the greatest slot car tracks in the world, any scale, period. The track really shows what the US HO community can do when it thinks beyond cookie cutter table tracks. Here in the UK we can only look on in awe and envy.

I feel very lucky to have met the main three men behind the KSR. What a legacy Mr K...

I will get out there one day.


----------



## 440s-4ever (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks like epic fun with a touch of stress, would hate to barrel roll into those beautiful grandstands!

I can't imagine the hours to keep something like that clean, let alone build it. 

Congrats on a fun day with the kids!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*I know what fun you had!!!!*

I too had the pleasure of taking some laps a couple of years back. That is one big track!!! I could have used a spotter or two on a few turns. Hope you don't mind me adding a few pics, as I agree with Rolls, it's too much to look at first site!!! RM


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great pics, RM. Thanks for adding! -Rob


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

may he rest in peace.just goes to show what a man's passion and courage can do.i am so happy his dream lives on.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm less than 4 hours away and this is on my bucket list to be sure. I love looking at how the scenery is seemless, it flows from one area to the next without a break.


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Boy, do miss Greg.......

Thanks guys.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

A lasting tribute to a man taken well before his time......many kudo's to those that saved it...


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

A year has passed now since our visit to Katz Spa Ring, and much has changed with the track. I remember our visit like it was yesterday and I'm so glad we did it. 

What an amazing track and an inspiration, too. Not to mention a wonderful legacy and memorial to a great slotter, and by all accounts (& I do mean ALL), a wonderful gentleman.

I like the last picture in my first post, where my oldest boy is studying the pickups on a green car and his brother is studying the track, looking for a strategic edge, or maybe just trying to remember that super-sized and super-cool layout.




Fun!

Rolls


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

Is the track still in SF? Isn't there a thread that it has been moved by Brad bowman? Does that mean that the track is in So. Cal? What is the story behind this?


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

tonesua,

I understand that it is no longer in SF, and have also heard that Brad Bowman has it. I don't know where, but So Cal is likely. I also wonder what the plans are for it. It is a bucket list track, for sure.

Rolls


----------



## tonesua (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, Brad is in the "neighborhood". Well, close enough, he is in the Northern part of San Diego county. I live in San diego, and I hope someone can set it up. 
I am aware of a few tracks down here, I just haven't looked under the rocks. Are any San Diegans on this board?


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

This is one track...that MUST live on...somewhere...even if it's in someone's basement...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> This is one track...that MUST live on...somewhere...even if it's in someone's basement...



That would be one monster size basement!!!!


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> That would be one monster size basement!!!!


Getting my pick and shovel out ......... MUST BUILD BASEMENT

What a great track.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> That would be one monster size basement!!!!


Nah...the table is only 10' x 31'...:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> Nah...the table is only 10' x 31'...:thumbsup:



Oh, is that all? :freak:


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Legend has it that Greg Katz built a 40' addition to his house to fit the track in. What a masterpiece.


----------

